# autotune



## Penyafort

Com pronuncieu _*autotune *_en català? (O com ho llegiu si ho veieu escrit en un text)

A la catalana, amb /u/ per la _o_ i vocal neutra final si parleu oriental?

A la castellana, amb /o/ i /e/ (tot i parlar oriental)?

A l'anglesa?

Barrejant-ne dues?

D'una altra manera?


----------



## Dymn

A la castellana


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> A la castellana




I l'has sentida a dir de cap altra manera?


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> A la castellana


És curiós perque en castellà jo dic aw.to'tun.


----------



## Dymn

Suposo que _autotun _com diu en Circunflejo també. Potser en un context estàndard recomanaria _aututun_. Pronunciar la vocal final ho veuria innecessari, i fer-la neutra molt forçat.


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo diria /awto'tune/ igual que en castellà (ni intentaria dir-lo en oriental) o bé com en anglès /awto'tjun/
Tot i que la pronunciació variable de _tune _en anglès si volem dir-ho amb anglès de Terrassa o d'Alboraia admet moltes més variants al gust (/tjiun/, /tu:n/ o /tʃu:n/).


----------



## Penyafort

Mercès a tothom dels comentaris.



Dymn said:


> Potser en un context estàndard recomanaria _aututun_.


Trobo que és una recomanació molt assenyada. Més encara tractant-se del nom d'una marca registrada.


----------



## elroy

Doraemon- said:


> com en anglès /awto'tjun/


No és /aw/ en anglès.


----------



## Doraemon-

elroy said:


> No és /aw/ en anglès.


Cert, és clar, però aquesta part segur que no es pronuncia per aquí com en anglès, la segona potser sí.


----------



## Seelewig

Doraemon- said:


> Jo diria ... com en anglès (més o menys):  /awto'tjun/


Jo així també.


----------



## RIU

Mal que em pesi, a la castellana.


----------

